# Power-Loc Track vs. EZ-Track



## FATCAT (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have the space for a permanent model railroad but every so often I set up my model trains on the floor and run 'em around. The thing is, my trains nearly always derail, and i think it's because of my track (life-like power-loc). I am thinking of switching to Bachmann EZ-Track but I want adice on whether it is actually better.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Go one step farther and get some Kato track. Then you will have a smooth running part time layout.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Go with KATO like Sean said, or use Atlas True Track.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Atlas True-Track is definitely way better. My layout is made up mostly of this type of track. You get a much more realistic appearance than Bachmann's crappy E-Z track:










I used to use Power-Loc track on my layout. I still have some saved, and I typically use it for testing locomotives and stuff like that. I do like how it's a roadbed track without attached joiners or clumsy hook thingies like E-Z Track. If the latter's joiners break, they are difficult to replace. Atlas True-Track has replaceable joiners and better hook-connectors, plus you can remove the roadbed once you're ready to professionally ballast the track (it'd also come in handy if I choose to use any older operating accessories that only work with non-roadbed track!)


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> Go with KATO like Sean said, or use Atlas True Track.


The problem with the Atlas one is that not many hobby retailers carry it. The one near me has line ONE piece on display and he says he doesn't normally carry it cuz it doesn't sell at his store, so he only special orders it for someone who needs it. I use power-loc and EZ track, but I prefer power-loc since I dont have to worry about stupid rail joiners. As for soldering Atlas track to erase track joiner problems, sorry but Im too much of a new to use a soldering too (not to mention, probably break it AND mess up my track...thus ending up having to spend MORE money to replace it).


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You do have to be careful with the LL power-loc, as the copper contacts do tend to fall off after repeated assembly and disassembly. I do like LL's set up over Bachmann's.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> You do have to be careful with the LL power-loc, as the copper contacts do tend to fall off after repeated assembly and disassembly. I do like LL's set up over Bachmann's.


That's true as well! What I do like about LL power-loc is that when making an oval of 22" radius track, it only takes 12 pieces as opposed to 16 like EZ track...saving me some $$$


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> That's true as well! What I do like about LL power-loc is that when making an oval of 22" radius track, it only takes 12 pieces as opposed to 16 like EZ track...saving me some $$$


That would be way better! 

I still do not get why the manufacturers of 22" or greater do not sell a full half circle as a package like they do with the 18". They will pack 6 pieces instead, so that you have to buy more, while not telling you how many pieces it take to make a half circle. That is why I use flex track primarily.


----------



## FATCAT (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to know, which one lets trains run better on it, because I am really looking for a comparison between THESE TWO, rather than Atlas or Kato. Also my life-like track keeps falling apart, is really hard to put together and take apart, and the joiner things fall out A LOT. My small experience with EZ Track is that it is pretty easy to put together and take apart.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

FATCAT said:


> I would like to know, which one lets trains run better on it, because I am really looking for a comparison between THESE TWO, rather than Atlas or Kato. Also my life-like track keeps falling apart, is really hard to put together and take apart, and the joiner things fall out A LOT. My small experience with EZ Track is that it is pretty easy to put together and take apart.


It really comes down to personal choice. The Bachmann at least gives you more choices in turn outs, curve radius, straight runs and even a crossover. What I found maddening the most about the Bachmann, was if the track stayed together for more than a week, when you went to disassemble it, the plastic hooks would seem to melt into it's surrounding and break when you pulled the track apart. I ound a work around by applying a small dab of plastic friendly grease to the outer part of the hook connector.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a piece of EZ-track that has one of the rails sticking out from one of the ends. How do I fix that w/out breaking it?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Tap the end of the rail lightly while guiding it back.

As far as train running, EZ track or Power-loc work fine. Just do not let the flex veitically when the train is running.

The nickel silver work better than the steel track, IMHO.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Even though I've mostly abandoned Power-Loc track from my layout, I actually still do have a 47x38" oval of Power-Loc steel track in my room that I can store under my bed, which I use for testing or breaking in new locomotives on before putting them on my layout! That's a tip I picked up from Life-Like's Basics for Beginners (12th Edition.)


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

wiley2012 said:


> Even though I've mostly abandoned Power-Loc track from my layout, I actually still do have a 47x38" oval of Power-Loc steel track in my room that I can store under my bed, which I use for testing or breaking in new locomotives on before putting them on my layout! That's a tip I picked up from Life-Like's Basics for Beginners (12th Edition.)


I too have a set up like that, however Im gonna invest in a rolling bed so that way I can break in locos with out having to worry about constant track power, and I don't need much room


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

My layout will have to consist of power-loc and EZ track...the funds for more elaborate set ups are just not there.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

FATCAT said:


> I would like to know, which one lets trains run better on it, because I am really looking for a comparison between THESE TWO, rather than Atlas or Kato. Also my life-like track keeps falling apart, is really hard to put together and take apart, and the joiner things fall out A LOT. My small experience with EZ Track is that it is pretty easy to put together and take apart.


Well, i purchased some of the EZ-Track about two months ago, and have since been continuously setting it up and taking it apart, trying to decide on a layout, and i have had no issues.. If you allow the tracks to flex vertically the rail joiners get kinda loosened up and lose contact, but thats easy to fix with a tiny pair of needle nose. As for derailing, I only see it happen when i run at full speed.

Again, i have had these tracks two months, i have no idea how they'll stand the test of time.


----------

